# Price for used 2010 Z100?



## ActionK (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm looking for my first road bike. I'd prefer to buy new through my LBS (they are spectacularly nice and helpful), but am having a hard time convincing myself to pony up $1,000 or more on a new activity that I know so little about. I may be able to buy a used 2010 Z100 for $500. It just does not seem like enough savings to forgo the bike shop service, fit, good will, etc, not to mention the inherent risk of buying used and having a problem. Any thoughts?


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

if the bike is in good condition...good platform for entry level activities, probably not too many miles, on it. later on you can even upgrade parts a little from here to there, that's a good little frame, good looking too

500 is fair 400 would be a _great _deal...


----------



## KCTele (Apr 6, 2010)

That probably a fair price. I really like my z100. Totally went nuts and & modded it up. (Posted pics on forum a few months ago). The pros of the z100 is that it is a very tough bike & will stand up to every day use. The Alexrims are heavy, but I have found that after 1200 miles & multiple potholes, they are still truer than true. The cons are that the stock bike is heavy and very stiff, the front crank/front derailleur combo is noisy & heavy, but this ( http://www.competitivecyclist.com/product-components/2007-sram-force-crankset-3360.1737.0.html ) fixed that. It is a good entry level ride, that I really enjoy riding


----------

